# Dantes BAs match up against Azrael DAs



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Curious now to see which chapter Characters fair against eachother. 

1) Dante vs Azrael 

2) Mephiston vs Ezekiel

3) Lemartes vs Asmodai 

4) Astorath the Grim vs Belial 

5) Erasmus Tycho (not DC) vs Sammael (Jetbike)

6) Both Death Wing and Raven Wing vs BAs 1st and 2nd Company

So in my opponion off the bat is that DAs may be weaker.... what can I learn from the masses in this type of match up?

Edit: 2) my bad.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

#1 Azrael.
#2 What?
#3 Asmodai
#4 Ummm..... Belial.
#5 Thats just not fair. DA win.
DA are much better strategists and the BA are a dieing chapter.

Ok, better.

#2 Mephy


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Hehe, I have the correct answer right here: The one you like better (thus has thicker plot armour) wins. I personally like and am more familiar with BA, but I may even dust off the DA codex to give a better response later.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Has Sammael hopped into his Land Speeder of Death Doom and Dark Destruction or is he on the Jetbike of Death Doom and Dark Destruction?

Midnight

EDIT: And for that matter, is it Psycho Tycho or normal Tycho (as normal as you can be with golden nipples on your armour)


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Not DC Tycho and Jetbike Sammael.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> Curious now to see which chapter Characters fair against eachother.
> 
> 1) Dante vs Azrael
> 
> ...


1) I give it even odds, Dante has that infuriating "lower your stat line" ability that would give him the edge.
2) Mephistalon would wipe the floor with ezekiel, it's a freaking massacre
3) Probably Asmodai
4) Belial but I'm biased
5) .... so not a fair fight DA win
6) This would be bloody as all hell. I'd say the Dark Angels just because I like them more but honestly with the Black Rage and the Insane number of land raiders and fast tanks at the blood angel's beck and call I'm probably going to have to say the Vamp marines have the one up on this one.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> Curious now to see which chapter Characters fair against eachother.
> 
> 1) Dante vs Azrael
> 
> ...


1. Dante for the entire "oh yeah your at -1 everything" power of his
2. Thats cheating Mephiston would rape Ezekiel then kill him
3. Asmodai but thats because I love the character
4 Belial
5. Sammael is scary on his Jetbike
6. DA would stomp BA into the ground then eat them...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

1) Dante the Grandpah would probably win

2) Erh, öh Mephiston? 

3) Well, this hurts, or at least for Lemartes, as he will be stabbed with knives, and filled with "pain adders" by Asmodai.

4) Belial, I dont know why... Oh, yes, cause Asorath gets booted out from the game cause of betraying so many Death Company guys (Die for the Emprhra [Kills them with an Axe], well done!)

5) Well, this is a total rape, Sammael just drives around in the air and rapes Tycho with the plasma cannon.

6) Death Wing and Raven Wing would clearly win, 100 Termies, and a 100 Bikers, and Land Speederers vs normal Marines, Assault and maybe some termie psychos, its no contest...


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

1. Dante. Damn stat line ability
2. Mephiston. Not even close
3. Probably Asmodai though it would be a close one.
4. Gotta go with Belial. Terminator stomps tweety chaplain.
5. Sammael. Jetbike gives him too much of an advantage.
6. Deathwing and Ravenwing. You can be as batshit crazy as you like but when you're facing a hundred terminators plus support your ass is gonna get raped.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

1) dante becouse he has more exp in battle 
2) I think Mephiston( becouse didn't they mention he's nearly strongest psyker around)
3) Asmodai 
4) don't know but it would be a good fight
5) sammael
6)deathwing and ravenwing


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

1) dante, point blank melta shots gonna hurt
2) mephiston rapes all, and thats a fact
3)Lemartes would, I mean, really, he's a sane chaplain with the black rage
4) artificer armour and a jump pack. Astorath.
5)sammeal
6) draw. DAs have the edge, but don't forget that the sanguinor may enter, and death company.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It's just those two groups for the BA, not maybe. Hell, maybe the entire DA chapter may jump in.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm going with DA since I prefer monks in robes to pretty boy vamps


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Curious now to see which chapter Characters fair against eachother.
> 
> 1) Dante vs Azrael
> 
> ...


1. Azrael, simply because I don't think in reality he would be much phased by the face of the BA primarch, remember he leads a chapter that thinks the Emperor is a man, not a god.

2. Mephy.
3.Lemartes, cus he is a controlled nutter...if such a thing exists?
4.Belial...he's leader of the DW...you don't get much harder than that, even if you are fighting the 40k's Dracula.
5.Sammael...plasma cannon to face anyone?
6. DA hands down, 200 specialists not including tanks and vehicles, and even though the Sanguinor may turn up, the Lion is due to show up sometime soon too, so you never know. DA +1 primarch vs BA +1 dodgy fluff.


----------

